# Betta tank rack



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I found this shelving for $30.00 at Costco. Its a great way to house several betta bowls in one place and cheaply!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Those racks are GREAT! I use them to display candles for when I do craft shows!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! can we have pictures of the bettas?


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*betta photos*

here are some photos:


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

What camera are you using?


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

That looks really neat! What type of light do you have on the bottom 5 gallon?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That looks lovely! I love the symmetry


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Its a light that I got from amazon -- I just posted a reply earlier about "what light to choose" check that out for my review. only cost $15.00 and is better than most led's


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a panasonic luminex point and shoot. I have problems with using the flash -- reflects off the plesiglass and off the metallic fins of the bettas! But It still works fairly well.


----------

